# Leaked Gran Turismo 5 Replay Videos



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Leaked Gran Turismo 5 Replay Videos*
03/29/2010 Written by Zak Islam









After much speculation and rumors, Polyphony Digital’s Gran Turismo 5 will finally be releasing before the 2010 calender year ends. Every batch of videos and screens for the highly anticipated racer always seem to carry the same level of awesomeness, and the latest sets are no different.
Five new videos have been leaked on the web, showcasing some of the game’s cars, including the ARTA NSX, Petronas TOM’s SC430, and the Yellow Hat Supra.
Check them all out below:



























Source: PlayStation LifeStyle

Looking good hopefully we will be able to play it soon.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Now that looks sick! Of course I mean that in the best possible way.:T


----------

